# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  انتخاب آداپتور مناسب

## alireza.alavi2015

سلام
آداپتور 5 ولت 1A یرای رزیری مناسبه یا 2A ؟

جایی خوندم با 2A هم بدون مشکل کار میکنه. تست کردم دیدم گوشه راست و بالای مانیتور یه مربع رنگی چشمک زن ظاهر شد. بالاخره 2A مناسبه یا نه؟

----------


## Felony

2 آمپر بیشتر پیشنهاد میشه ولی اگر صرفا بارد کار میکنید و وسیله جانبی مثل هارد یا دوربین و ... بهش وصل نمیکنید کمتر هم میتونه باشه .
مربع رنگی که در گوشه بالای راست تصویر میاد نشان دهنده مشکلی ولتاژ یا آمپر وارد شده به بردتون هست ، دقت کنید که بردهای رزپری به ولتاژ و آمپر وارده بسیار حساس هستند و باید یه جریان کاملا رگوله شده بهشون برسه تا بیشترین بازدهی رو داشته باشن ، پس برای روشن کردن رزپری هر آداپتوری دستتون اومد بهش وصل نکنید و از سلامت و ثابت بودن جریان اون اطمنیان داشته باشید .

آداپتور پیشنهادی هم برای رزپری این هست که خیلی به سختی پیدا میشه :
http://swag.raspberrypi.org/products...iant=789719537

----------


## alireza.alavi2015

خودتون از چه اداپتوری استفاده میکنید؟
کدوم سایت(ریالی)  رو برای خرید پیشنهاد میکنید؟

----------


## Felony

http://shop.aftabrayaneh.com/W12-010...berry%20Pi%202

----------

